# Trying to understand the loss of our Dwarf Lop..



## bradw (Mar 7, 2010)

We bought Buddy and Miffy (Brother and sister) at 8 weeks in December 2007.
They lived quite happily together outside (when the weather was in high single figures and above) and inside when the temperature dropped to low single figures.
They've been inside all winter and had only been sleeping outside as of this wednesday (3rd).

Monday (1st) the rabbits went to the vets for some Xeno (Skin mites). Both rabbits seemed fine.

Thursday (4th); Buddy seemed out of the ordinary but we weren't too alarmed.
On Friday (5th) early evening we went into the garden to get them into the hutch for bedtime and Buddy was just sitting with his face on the floor looking miserable not really moving. He was also cold to the touch. So we bought him inside straight away and tried our best to warm him up with blankets and we turned the heating on.
We couldnt tell if he had been eating/drinking as normal as he shares the hutch/indoor cage and Miffy is a greedy monkey.

That night (Friday 5th) I got a call from my wife that said I needed to come home asap and take Buddy to the out of hours emergency Vet. She had spoken to the PDSA/Vets now vet and described Buddy's state and the vet said to bring him in sharpish.
We wondered if maybe he'd had a reaction to the Xeno.. so off we went.

The vet examined him and did the following:


Gave him Saline Subcutaneously (500ml)
Injected him with 25mg of Zantac
Injected 10mg of Metocl'ide
she diagnosed gastric impaction.
Injected some Metacam (0.07)
Took his temp which was 93' - but wasnt fully inserted according to the vets notes.

For home treatment; the Vet gaves us some liquid Zantac, to dose at 2ml every six hours, and some Supreme rabbit recovery (liquid food) to give him little and often.
she told us to try and warm him up with a wrapped hot water bottle, and to see our regular vet first thing in the AM.

Saturday AM I took Bud to the vet.
This vet prescribed Fiboplex to get Buddy's bowels moving, dosed at 2ml every 6 hours, in addition to sticking with the regime as specified on the friday night.
The vet arranged to give us a follow on call on Sunday morning to see how Buddy was doing.

Saturday night he seemed to be perking up and was moving about, nibbling and drinking very small amounts. We were pleased with his progress and confident he was getting better (slowly). He did seem cool to the touch still, even though we had kept up with hotwater bottles. We were concerned, but not panicky.

Sunday am (today) our daughter went down to see him at 0845 and excitedly shouted upstairs that "buddy's done some poos!".
We felt relieved and dozed off..

The phone rang at 0940 and my wife got up and went downstairs to answer. She then went to check on Buddy whilst talking to the vet; she discovered Buddy stretched out and still. hmy:
There was quite a large amount of runny sludgy faeces on the towels in the cage and his backside was covered. :nonod:

We were devastated to find Buddy had passed away some time within that hour...

What I'd like to ask;

Is it possible that the vet knew he wouldnt last, and the call was just a platitude on his part? ie: he didnt want to tell us about the impending bad news?
Was the dosing of the Fiboplex way too much; and did our bunny literally poo himself to death once it took effect? :nonod:
 If our bunny was in agony with the IleusWHY didnt the vet prescribe some pain relief for home administration!!!?

As you can proably tell we are all awash with grief.

We visited the vet after the phonecall/discovery and he confirmed no heart beat.:crying::crying:
We then drove across to a local Pet Cremation centre, where we were expertly greeted and dealt with. 
We left Buddy with them; to pick up his ashes tomorrow..
I haven't cried like that in 25 years.. 
I hadn't realised how much I'd become attached to that little bundle of fluff and joy.

After doing some frantic surfing tonight looking for answers; the reality if his ileus really hit me. He died alone and in agony. I feel so guilty.. :nonod::crying:

We never thought about asking for a necropsy (I didn't know that you could ask for one! The vet never suggested it).. now we will never know what really happened to our dear little man..

Here's a lovely picture to cheer this post up:
*Our buddy boy: *

*R.I.P little dude.*

Thanks for reading.


----------



## Clare7435 (Dec 17, 2009)

I am so very sorry you had to go through this, I know what it's like and I know there's nothing i can say to help,
I'm not sure in all honesty, by the sounds of it the vet did give a fair few meds, but i think emergency vets tend to cover it all just to be on the safe side until you get to your vet, what did your vet say about the meds given by the emergency vet?
I think one of those meds is a pain killer although i'm not sure, someone will be along who knows though,
I just wanted to pass on my thoughts
Clare xx

RIP little man.....beautiful little man at that


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

Im very sorry for you loss. Sounds like your vet gave your bun the best chance they could.

With gut stasis its sometimes impossible to know the cause, and predict the outcome.

You cant overdose on fibreplex. Bunnies quite literally poo 24/7. You want them to defecate on a regular basis when their gut isnt functioning well.

Metacam is pain relief btw.

EDIT: Just read your edit. Injectable Metacam should last for 24 -36 hours. Its also not licensed for use in rabbits, so vets use with caution.


----------



## Matrix/Logan (May 7, 2009)

Aaawww bless you all! I had exactly the same thing happen to one of my buns a couple of years ago and i used to be a veterinary nurse so i beat myself up so much emotionally for not spotting it in time to save her (not that she would have survived but we all blame ourselves)

Buns are very hard to treat once the guts slow down or stops. It is very difficult to get them going again. I think you should just be very proud that you did as much for him as you did as many bun owners would have done NOTHING and their buns die feeling no love and comfort. You did all you could for him and he died surrounded by comfort and love.

RIP little man, run free at the rainbow bridge.


----------



## bradw (Mar 7, 2010)

Thanks for the condolensces.. 

In hindsight I wish I had asked our Vet for some Metacam for home.. we might still have our BuddyBoy. I've been reading that dwarf lops are extremely sensitive to stress and pain..


----------



## Sarah+Hammies (Jul 20, 2009)

Awww im so sorry for your loss  RIP little guy xxxx


----------



## Matrix/Logan (May 7, 2009)

bradw said:


> Thanks for the condolensces..
> 
> In hindsight I wish I had asked our Vet for some Metacam for home.. we might still have our BuddyBoy. I've been reading that dwarf lops are extremely sensitive to stress and pain..


I really don't think metacam would have saved your boy. I had metacam for my girl and was syringe feeding her but i still lost her!


----------



## helebelina (Nov 11, 2009)

Just want to say, I'm soooo sorry to hear of your loss. He looked a gorgeous little boy :001_tt1: - like my little Toby, so I'm feeling for you.

Don't listen to people who say 'it's only a rabbit, why are you so upset'. I've had this, and they don't know what they're talking about. Everyone on here understands how upset you are. Just take comfort in the fact that your bunny was so gorgeous, he deserves to have people grieve for him, and you're respecting his memory by doing so. Many buns don't have this. :crying:


----------



## bradw (Mar 7, 2010)

Matrix/Logan: I forgot to say in my original post that the recovery food,zantac and fibreplex was all syringe fed..



Thanks Helebelina.


----------



## bradw (Mar 7, 2010)

Nonnie said:


> You cant overdose on fibreplex. Bunnies quite literally poo 24/7. You want them to defecate on a regular basis when their gut isnt functioning well.


It was more extreme diaorrehea; than lots of normal 'pellet' poos.
I wondered if he had become dehydrated and died due to the fluid loss/stress of so much matter passing through..
Poor lad.


----------



## helebelina (Nov 11, 2009)

Yes, I was going to say actually, it does sound like that was the case. Rabbits can get dehydrated so quickly. It only takes one bad dose of diarrheoa, as they're so small. Poor little boy :crying:


----------



## bradw (Mar 7, 2010)

One more pic of our lad..

*Buddy @ 8weeks*


----------



## helebelina (Nov 11, 2009)

awwwww, such a cutie boy. Poor baby :crying:


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

Hi Bradw, im so sorry for the loss of buddy he was such an adorable bun.
I dont have any answer's for you i just wanted to say sorry and tell you how beautiful he truely was x
Hugs to you and your family at this sad time x


----------



## bradw (Mar 7, 2010)

Thanks Frags.
That is one seriously cute bunny in your sig.. awwww

I think the best way for me to get over this is to remember the best bits and look at the pictures of him that we took.
Funny how they (the bunnies) are almost like kids.. we feed, house, play with and clean them daily like we would our kids.. no wonder we are so cut up when they leave.


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

bradw said:


> Thanks Frags.
> That is one seriously cute bunny in your sig.. awwww
> 
> I think the best way for me to get over this is to remember the best bits and look at the pictures of him that we took.
> Funny how they (the bunnies) are almost like kids.. we feed, house, play with and clean them daily like we would our kids.. no wonder we are so cut up when they leave.


Just like a loss of a relative you have to grieve, you need to remember him for the good happy times, cry, shout, be angry whatever it takes let you emotions flow naturally.

The bun in my sig is from my very 1st litter from my french lops.
If you stay here on the forum you will see many pics of my litters and im hoping it wont be long until i have the pitter patter of tiny dwarf lops  consider you the 1st to know i have a dwarf lop mated up x


----------



## bradw (Mar 7, 2010)

I don't think we'll be having any more pets after Miffy goes.
It's just too hard when they die.


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

bradw said:


> I don't think we'll be having any more pets after Miffy goes.
> It's just too hard when they die.


My mum was the same, she didnt have pets for years after she lost her cairn terrier as it hurt her so much.
I was besides myself the other day as my cat hadnt come home and i was so worried i laid in bed crying thinking about what could have happened, luckily he turned up and i know when that day comes with him i will be devistated.

Just take the time you need to grieve for buddy, give miffy extra cuddles as she will be missing him too xx


----------



## Kammie (Apr 4, 2009)

I don't know if its any help but as Nonnie said Metacam is a pain killer. Gut stasis (guts stop working) can be caused by anything from fear at the sight of a cat or other predator to an underlying illness. 

The poo you saw when you found Buddy was probably the muscle release when he died. As with any animal when they die all muscles relax so any urine or faeces will be released.

Edit: Just to say Frags is right lots of love and attention for Miffy. When I lost Charlie his partner Rosie became ill through depression of losing him. Although it may not be the right time to think about it maybe another friend for Miffy will be good to help her cope. I'm sure when the time is right a rescue will be able to help find the right friend if/when your ready.


----------



## bradw (Mar 7, 2010)

Ok Kammie. Thanks for explaining.


----------



## MerlinsMum (Aug 2, 2009)

Very sad for you & your family.

Unfortunately, a rabbit's digestive system is its Achilles heel. They are grazers, like horses, designed to constantly eat - even when not outside grazing, they are in their burrows ingesting their caecal pellets (a rabbit form of chewing the cud). As such, their digestive systems never stop moving, so if this is interrupted for some reason, serious issues can result.... again, like horses who are also prone to colic at the drop of a hat.

It sounds like the first vet did all the usual things to try and get the gut moving again... an antacid to calm the stomach, something to get it moving again and a painkiller, as a rabbit in pain will not eat, but not eating will give them a stomach ache too. You did well to syringe feed him.

Sadly a great many bunnies in gut stasis never do make it. It's hard to know what may have caused it in the first place, and even though all the right things are tried, it often doesn't work. Their fast metabolisms mean that often things have progressed too far before any symptoms are noticed, and unlike horses, operating is not an option. The fast metabolism means that a bunny may well tuck into its dinner quite happily but be found dead in its hutch the next morning from some acute digestive complication that took it overnight.

I hope this makes you feel better - some rabbits are prone to this, others aren't, and I am very very sure it is nothing you did wrong. By the way, as rabbits cannot vomit, the mess at his other end may just have been his body releasing material at the time of death - perhaps some caecal pellets that were uneaten and had been made softer by the medication.

He was very cute - perhaps a Mini lop rather than a Dwarf lop? - and I'm sure your family will never forget him. If your other bunny is spayed, after a little while you might like to contact a rabbit rescue and see if you can find her another companion.


----------



## bradw (Mar 7, 2010)

Thank you.


----------



## Jay-Nitro (Jan 22, 2010)

you know its things like this can put you off having pets.....my cat passed a couple of weeks ago, I left him at my parents when I moved out because that was his 'home' and didnt want to unsettle him. It was really saddening.........my girlfriends little bunny moved into my new house because she spends most her time there anyway and ive got really attached to him. but they seem such fragile delicate little things I find myself worrying about him and wanting to wrap him in cotton wool!! 

Like I said to my parents who were distraught after my cat went...its enough to put you off pets for life but at the same time its a great feeling to love and look after something and see it happy to see you when you walk through the door and all that kinda thing. And theres soooo many unlucky animals out there its nice to give one as good a life as possible and im sure they know how loved they are by their owners.



Chin up mate


----------



## Lollie1515 (Feb 9, 2010)

Im so very sorry for your loss, This post has made me well up as i feel your loss. :crying:

You did everything you could for your little man, and deep condolences to you and your family.

Laura x


----------



## bradw (Mar 7, 2010)

Thanks laura.


----------



## bradw (Mar 7, 2010)

We just went to pick up his ashes tonight.. we took our daughter with us (she's 12) and it was sad but nice.
I didn't cry, but came very close..

We are going to spread his ashes into our garden at the base of the small apple tree that we planted last year. He used to love gnawing on the tree stalk/trunk.
We're also having a large picture of him printed and framed to go in our lounge.

We refused to use PCS for Buddy's cremation, which is the company the vet uses.. he would have been sent off to Northhampton to a big industrial setup and processed and we would have had to pay a small fortune for an individual cremation :crying:
We didn't want that for our boy..

Instead we looked locally and found a gem.

The cremation service we used was extremely sensitive and run by a lovely couple who did their very best to ease our upset..

*Forget me Nott - Pet Crematorium Ltd*

*Tracy Gardner
T. 0115 944 1047
M. 07980 486715*

Based near Trowell off J25 on the M1.
Google Maps

We highly recommend them.


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

I'm sorry for your loss rabbits are very fragile creatures and I really feel your vets did everything and more by the book. My Miffys gut stopped working last year and it was extremely worrying and stressful I blamed myself for a long long time and have never let her eat cabbage since although i'm sure this is just me being crazy. 

I'm sure your Miffy will be grieving for her closest friend, if you were to decide to get her a friend we would all try to help with bonding advice


----------

